

Graduated dev bootcamp. Now what? - henryaj

I&#x27;ve just finished twelve weeks at Makers Academy, a twelve-week dev course in London, where I cut my teeth in Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, and a little node.js&#x2F;Javascript.<p>What&#x27;s the next step? I plan on applying for junior dev jobs, naturally. What technologies should I be focusing on to stay sharp and keep learning? If you could go right back to the beginning, what would you do differently?<p>This is me, by the way: github.com&#x2F;henryaj.<p>Thanks!<p>Henry
======
evansibok
Dev jobs are a good way to learn more and evaluate your skills but instead of
applying for dev jobs, why don't you build something and give it to the
public. Test it, it'll be a way to know how good you've become. Build! Build!!
Build!!! and Learn! Learn!! Learn!!! Good Luck on your journey!

